# American Horror Story: Hotel



## Sofos (Oct 8, 2015)

Just saw the first episode, I like it a lot. Gaga is a fantastic actress, and the hotel is BEAUTIFUL. I NEED that carpet in the lobby in my room. I've always been a fan of that style.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 8, 2015)

The hell, I didn't even know they had finished working on the new season yet 

I'm a big fan of the series (especially the first two seasons) but the last one was a little too all over the place for me. With Jessica Lange not on the cast for this one and Gaga (who I dislike) in there I don't know how excited I am about it... I'll just check it out I guess.


----------



## vilk (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh man, they finally got rid of that weird old bitch? Maybe I'll actually watch this season. She is a good actress, and I think she did well in the first season as a minor character. And she did well as Sister Jude because she fit. But I was pretty much done with her sexualized grandma ass by the time season three rolled around for christs sake just put Emma Roberts on the camera for more than a goddamn half-second shot while Lange gets like 6 minute monologues about how shes a drunk slut + a make-out scene

I really enjoyed the first three seasons, but when the first three episodes of the fourth season were all just Jessica Lange with a horrible accent and singing songs... I quit watching and I don't even feel bad about it. Just like when I walked out on Transformers.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 8, 2015)

Stoked it's back.....loved the first season, 2nd one was ok, quit halfway thru the last one because of reasons stated above. Hope this one is good.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 10, 2015)

I like this series and have enjoyed each season so far, to varying degrees. I have to say, though, it really seems like after the first season, it's put less and less effort into actually being a _horror_ show. The first season had atmosphere and spookiness and dread, and didn't always rely on gore or gross-out moments. As the series has progressed, though, it seems they might as well change the show title to_ American Body Horror Story, _or _American Gore Porn Story_.

Oh well. I'm sure I'll still watch season five when it makes its way to Netflix anyway.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 10, 2015)

Season 1 was pretty bad, but had some stand-out episodes in the last quarter of the season. Season 2 was great all the way through. Season 3 started off awesome, but then got lost in an endless slog of Axe-Man bull.... and just fizzled out. Lily Rabe was the main reason I put up with it. And then, she wasn't in season 4 besides a cameo in one of the last episodes! Season 4 was really bad, it was like they tried to function as a dramatic show with horror elements and it just was a boring, uninvolving slog. The first couple episodes were good cause that clown guy was creepy as hell, but then they knocked him off and the last 10 episodes or whatever were just a chore.

This first episode was already a chore to watch, since it was an entire hour long, ugh. They kept introducing cannon fodder characters, having an entire situation play out with them, introducing a real character, having them go through a 10 minute scene, then introducing more cannon fodder for another 10 minutes which plays out entirely, going back to one of the other characters, etc. It REALLY needed to be chopped down by about 20 minutes, the flashbacks in particular should have been put off till the second episode or they should have just ditched the rape victim or something.

Lady Gaga is fine. I'd rather watch her than more Kathy Bates harrumphing around, we got more than enough of that the last two seasons. I find it really alarming how much more attractive she is with eyebrows than without, though. Sarah Paulson's reliable, as usual, so I hope we'll get more of her and Gaga and this cop guy who's also been fine so far, and wayyyy less of Kathy Bates' BS and the cannon fodder drill-rape targets.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 11, 2015)

Lady Gaga > Kathy Bates as an actress? I'm already done with this thread...


----------



## wankerness (Oct 11, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Lady Gaga > Kathy Bates as an actress? I'm already done with this thread...



Yep, that's exactly what I said.  Kathy Bates doing the same damn thing for the 21st consecutive episode < Lady Gaga making her first appearance in a greatly amusing montage.


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2015)

This has been the first season of AHS that actually seems worthwhile to me. I HATED Coven, like, with a passion and I heard Asylum was good even though it was basically gore-trash. I watched a handful of S1, but it just didn't click for me really but I may have just not been in the right mind for it. Didn't even bother with Freakshow given how much I hated Coven and from what I've heard, that was a fair assessment.

Biggest fear for now is them over-doing the main cast. I know they're adding in some more players, but the number they've got now seem to be just right so why try to shoehorn in others?


----------



## wankerness (Oct 11, 2015)

They lost a few from the main cast (Jessica Lange and Frances Conroy being the big ones), so I don't think it's overstuffed compared to past seasons, especially since characters tend to come and go through the season. I really wish they'd get Lily Rabe back (she has this season on her IMDB credit, so I'll keep hoping? She is credited as playing Aileen Wuornos, so wtf, and she'll probably only be in one episode) and Evan Peters/Angela Bassett showed up on the opening credits scroll but didn't show up in the first episode. I guess we'll see. This show is bad besides season 2, but it is audacious enough I don't usually feel like my time is being wasted. Season 3 had that ridiculous stuff with Stevie Nicks that made me glad I stuck with it, only Season 4 has really made me regret watching the whole thing.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 11, 2015)

This last one was the only one I bailed on...I just couldn't take it after about 4 episodes. My woman and daughter were into it though, so I got the play by play. 

Out of all of them I really liked the 1st season the best...was some shock, a few scares and the weirdness really stuck out for it being a television show, and I loved the ending. 

The hospital was good, as were Zach Quinto and James Cromwell. Those two were the best for me as a viewer. I really hope this one brings some of what those first two brought to the table, otherwise I'm done and won't bother any more.


----------



## ridner (Oct 19, 2015)

1st episode was cool - hope the whole season is good. AHS has a habit of starting strong w/ not a lot of follow through


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 20, 2015)

Somehow, I think people overreact to the stuff shown in AHS. Maybe it is just because it's TV show on a readily accessible network that many, many people tune in to during and after the "family hours"? - I mean, to me AHS is almost like a children's show compared to some of the f*cked up movies that I've seen.

But it is the publicity like this (links below) that makes me want to start watching this season. 

Parents Television Council Blasts &#8216;American Horror Story: Hotel&#8217; | UPROXX

'American Horror Story' Under Fire! Has Ryan Murphy Gone Too Far?


----------



## crg123 (Oct 20, 2015)

^ Lol I wasn't going to watch it but the Tipper Gore's (in this case film) of the world will encourage me watch it anyway haha.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 21, 2015)

This season is mild compared to some of the stuff that happened in season 2 (like many, many scenes of bloodyface raping the heroine). They're just freaking out now cause it got popular enough that they finally noticed.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 29, 2015)

Newest episode may be the best I've seen in the entire series. absolutely fantastic acting all around, even the detective was decent.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 26, 2015)

How is it so far? My gf and I have been waiting until they're close to the season finale, so we can binge watch most of it during a weekend  last season we watched faithfully every week and it was a pain!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 29, 2015)

I just finished season 4. My GF and I want those hours back in our lives. Absolutely underwhelming, filled with cliches. The plots had way too much ex machina type stuff, way too many characters introduced, with half an episode focusing on them only to die an episode later. That season can eat a dick. 
Hoping to hear more good things about season 5 before I waste more time


----------



## wankerness (Nov 29, 2015)

Season 5's getting much better reviews on Avclub, that's my only barometer for quality. I agree season 4 was total garbage after the first handful of episodes. I've only watched the first couple episodes of this, I don't have the attention span to follow more than two shows at once and Fargo and Crazy Ex-Girlfriend are the two getting my attention. I'll catch up when this season ends and I can binge it.


----------

